# Lighting question



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I have no light fixture for my new 55 gallon. I need a fixture that looks nice, so in other words, I can't do white shop lights, and a Ican't find a shop light that is black.

Problem is, I can't find ANYWERE that sells a light fixture for my tank that will produce enough lighting for my plants (low light plants, Elongated Anubia and Dwarf Sagittaria).

Someone, PLEASE HELP ME OUT HERE!

How about this light? 
LINK!!!!!!!!

It is a 36" long unit, and my tank is 48"s, would this still work?


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

Try Aquarium Hobbyist Supply...

Finished canopies

Light Kits

Build Your Own Fixture


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

mr limpet said:


> Try Aquarium Hobbyist Supply...
> 
> Finished canopies
> 
> ...


What light would you recomend? I can't spend too much money on this, simply because I don't have any, so I would like to not spend too much. Could I get by with a 2 x 40 watt fixture from a deparment store?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

There is no possible way you're going to be able to spend the least amount of money and have a nice looking professional setup right out of the box. Your only real option if you want to both save money and spend less is to go and build a canopy yourself. Easiest way to do that is to use a regular consumer lighting system like a shop light or some other two strip 40 watt combo and build a canopy around that. However probably the better way to do this is to just buy the cheapest lighting system with two 40 watt bulbs you can find, remove the balast and sockets and mount them in your own canopy with the inside painted white to act as a reflector.

One thing however to keep in mind if you're using a non aquarium light fixture is that you really almost have to use a tank cover. The amount of evaporation that will condense in your light's reflector if it's directly over your tank is going to turn your light into a serious electrical hazard and run the risk of shorting out.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> There is no possible way you're going to be able to spend the least amount of money and have a nice looking professional setup right out of the box. Your only real option if you want to both save money and spend less is to go and build a canopy yourself. Easiest way to do that is to use a regular consumer lighting system like a shop light or some other two strip 40 watt combo and build a canopy around that. However probably the better way to do this is to just buy the cheapest lighting system with two 40 watt bulbs you can find, remove the balast and sockets and mount them in your own canopy with the inside painted white to act as a reflector.
> 
> One thing however to keep in mind if you're using a non aquarium light fixture is that you really almost have to use a tank cover. The amount of evaporation that will condense in your light's reflector if it's directly over your tank is going to turn your light into a serious electrical hazard and run the risk of shorting out.
> [snapback]829823[/snapback]​


I have a tank cover. Also, my girlfriends dad makes expensive show peices out of wood, has a huge shop, and was a carpenter. He would be more than willing to help, but he is injured right now (propane accident in an Ice house) and probably won't be able to help for a month. I guess It will just have to look bad untill then.

I can only find dual 32 watt bulb strip lights, but say they are capable of 40 watta bulbs. These are 48 in long fixtures, what type of light should i get for them, 6700K 40 watt?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's strange that you can only find 32 watt systems, I've never seen those myself. If they say they can take 40 watts though, then they should be fine.

As for what bulbs to use, both Phillips and GE make a bulb called "Plant and Aquarium" which should work great.

Lastly and something I forgot to mention, double check that the light system you're buying is one that can be plugged into a wall outlet since you'll want to hook it into a timer. The first time around the clueless guy at Home Depot gave me one that was meant to be a ceiling light and thus would have to be wired into a power source, something I wasn't interested in doing. Just something else to look out for is all.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> That's strange that you can only find 32 watt systems, I've never seen those myself. If they say they can take 40 watts though, then they should be fine.
> 
> As for what bulbs to use, both Phillips and GE make a bulb called "Plant and Aquarium" which should work great.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I appreciate the help.


----------

